# No warning on this one



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

So this was the other night, late, very close to freezing and quite slippery. In UK we drive on LH, Lorry driver was Polish and a bit tired. He did not stop, so I chased him for a few miles before he gave in and was very apologetic. I gave him some advice but did not report him, it was not like he meant to do it. I feel the talking to and taking the time to chase him will make him think twice.
Interesting though, my Tesla did not make a sound. A lot of times I drive up my road it beeps at me when there are parked cars, but not this time. Obviously I was quicker on the brakes than the system was. I was driving manually of course, which gives another reason why you would not use FSD on roads like this...it simply would not work. But we know that. Just odd it did not beep at me.

Front cam





Rear cam


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow, that's scary! Nice job avoiding it.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe you reacted quickly enough, if you had the go pedal in a little longer my guess it would have warned you and braked but that's just a guess. 
That was close!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's possible the warning system was too busy saying "wth is this??"


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Mesprit87 said:


> Maybe you reacted quickly enough, if you had the go pedal in a little longer my guess it would have warned you and braked but that's just a guess.
> That was close!


If I had the go pedal for any longer I would have hit him for sure, there was no way I could have braked later. I approached the corner slightly to the right to see further, saw the lights of another vehicle and as usual, expect the worse, like a tractor or large trailer. Then you notice I speed adjust before turning, so brake a little, then hit them hard. ABS helped a little so I could steer slightly right and avoid a hit, that left me with about 1 inch before there was actual contact. So I really don't think the car could have done any more than I did. 
That's how it is sometimes, there's only so much the tech can do. I have no negative thoughts about the performance here, just annoying that when I drive down my road it beeps and scares the **** out of me as I slalom through parked cars


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

styleruk said:


> So this was the other night, late, very close to freezing and quite slippery. In UK we drive on LH, Lorry driver was Polish and a bit tired. He did not stop, so I chased him for a few miles before he gave in and was very apologetic. I gave him some advice but did not report him, it was not like he meant to do it. I feel the talking to and taking the time to chase him will make him think twice.
> Interesting though, my Tesla did not make a sound. A lot of times I drive up my road it beeps at me when there are parked cars, but not this time. Obviously I was quicker on the brakes than the system was. I was driving manually of course, which gives another reason why you would not use FSD on roads like this...it simply would not work. But we know that. Just odd it did not beep at me.
> 
> Front cam
> ...


That is very scary and some incredible defensive driving on your part!

P.S. I love your sig at the bottom of your posts. You've clearly been working on driving clean a lot longer than some of us. =)


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Too [email protected] close for me! Good avoidance!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Achooo said:


> That is very scary and some incredible defensive driving on your part!
> 
> P.S. I love your sig at the bottom of your posts. You've clearly been working on driving clean a lot longer than some of us. =)


Why thank you kind sir. Yes, I've been a bit of an eco warrior I suppose. I have wind generators at home that I knocked up from re-wired alternators that I made many years ago still running and lighting my garden in the evenings. I have the most awesome greenhouse heating method that will off-topic too much here, but for cars, yes, I've tried. Ultimate is to find a job closer to home and cycle.


----------

